# Go To Lures



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Well I just bought a boat and got the musky gear out of the basement. I know there is a thread like this before but I cant find it anywhere. If you had to choose your top 5 go to trolling baits and casting baits what would they be? I'm a little short on cash for obvious reasons so I don't want to be buying junk that will be laying around for a few years. I have a few grandmas, Legend perch baits and bucktail spinners. Along with some bulked up rapalas husky jerks and x-raps. Will mostly be fishing WB and Leesville probably.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Can't go wrong with Lee Sissons at Leesville(though they need modified). Other than that, I would get a few Rapala Super Shad Raps, Litl Ernies and some Depth Raiders. That's a good start for trolling lures. As for casting lures......I don't have much success casting so I am not much help there, but others will chime in.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Tuff Shad (all sizes)
Perch Bait
Ernie & Lil Ernie
Wileys
Baby Depth Raiders


----------



## meat17 (May 4, 2005)

lee sissons hands down west branch or lessville but more so on lessville but yes they do need to be strengthened i learn that the hard way i lost a fish that probaly went in the high 40's to low 50's because i just used the lure right out of the box

you can use them casting or trolling nice to cast because they aren't big can cast one all day also when trolling dont troll them as fast as normal muskie bait only like 2.50mp


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

For casting: a hellhound, a bulldawg, a white/silver bucktail
Trolling: monster shad, sisson.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Anth, I picked my top 5 for each, here's my list of favorites

Casting:
1. Shack Attack Curly Sue
2. Llungen Tail DC-9 
3. Big Game 8" Surface Twitcher
4. Tuff Shad Glider
5. American Hardwoods Lac Suel Mini

Trolling:
1. Legend Perchbait
2. Tuff Shad
3. Lil' Ernies
4. Grandmas (both original and shads)
5. Bucher Depthraiders

Another good, cheap alternative to bulldawgs are the 5 and 8 ounce SuperD's from www.tacklebooty.com, they hold up pretty well and work just as good if not better than a bulldawg.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for the responses guys. My buddy has a trailer about 15 min from leesville so once deer season starts we should be getting a ton of fishing in down there hopefully it'll be productive.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

The new super d's are sweet. Harder plastic , better split rings, and a better harness. I got 5 of them the other day including the shallow pounder.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

This month I've been using ...

Legend Perchbait
Tuff Shad
Jake
Wiley
Ernie
Grandma

But that would vary if I were fishing outta state/or Canada


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Casting:
-Bucktail
-Hellhound
-Grandma's 

Trolling:
-Grandma's
-Bagley monster shads
-Bucher Raiders


----------



## fishingjunkie (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm intrigued by the Legend perch bait and would like to pick one up before heading to Lake Chautauqua. I'm in the Canton, Ohio area and the two big sporting goods stores here don't sell this lure. Anyone recommend an online store or local store and what colors are hot? 

I caught my first muskie in July while casting a spinnerbait for bass at Pymatuning and now I'm hooked! She was 42 inches and it was one of the best, most exciting days of my life!!! Woo hoo!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

http://www.muskyshop.com/modules/cart/navigate.php/nav_id/6/page/1/page/2
http://www.thornebros.com/muskie/baits/crankbaits/crankbaits_legend.html

Here's a couple places.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

fishingjunkie said:


> I'm intrigued by the Legend perch bait and would like to pick one up before heading to Lake Chautauqua. I'm in the Canton, Ohio area and the two big sporting goods stores here don't sell this lure. Anyone recommend an online store or local store and what colors are hot?
> 
> 
> the legend perch bait is made by a guy who owns the happy hooker tackle shop on chautauqua. the darker colors are working well lately, and if you can find a dark perch color that would be ideal. these baits sell for 34$ and are in such high demand that he has a limited selection this time of year as he only makes so many. he sells em like hotcakes to guides and tackle companies at sports shows, then sells the rest in his shop. they are fantastic baits for sure.
> kast


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

a little far from you but im pretty sure Rodmakers has some. I'd call first dont quote me.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Rodmakers had them and so does Karrans in Geneva... call for availability cause the sell kinda fast


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

For $34 the muskie should just jump in your boat for ya! 

Are they plastic or wood?


----------



## fishingjunkie (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for the responses and advice! I'll definitely be buying one and I'll post how we do after we return in October!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Never had one specific "go to" lure simply because I just don't fish "one way". I have my favorites that have caught lots of fish, of course, but not just one go to. It all depends on the situation, water, vegetation and method being used. That said, my favorite trolling lure is a Brown Perch Wiley Fat body (the old style with square lip and weighted). Casting would be my Carp Colored Leo 5.5" Jerkbait that has landed many over 45". I will tell you one thing however....There is a story that comes with every lure in my box and you will find that through the years, each lure will reward you with it's own unique story that you can re-live, re-tell and re-call each time you open that tackle box....I'm sure any seasoned muskie fisherman will agree.


----------



## gobie (Jul 17, 2009)

try happy hooker bait shop at busti. they have a good selection.
good luck 
gobie


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Casting: 1. Jerkbait - Leo and WIley
2. Double bladed inline bucktail (yellow with silver on bright days; black with 
gold on gloomy days)
THATS IT...

Trolling: Trolling is a different animal...all depends on the body of water and conditions, but typically something made by Wiley. Some of my more recent experimental lures have been Tuff Shads and Muskellunch.....and soon my own!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

AnthHol said:


> a little far from you but im pretty sure Rodmakers has some. I'd call first dont quote me.


I was in there last week, they had a bunch of them in stock. BTW what colors does everyone like?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Mostly naturals for me Kev....Perch, $9 Bass, Walleye, Brown perch, Carp......anything that has lots of GOLD in them is what I really like.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Strawberry has been good to me.


----------



## allegheny river kid (Apr 9, 2010)

As far as colors i have found firetiger a hard color to beat and works on clear as well as dirty waters..


----------



## jiggerjohn (Sep 25, 2007)

For muskie excitement, it's still hard to top the ole faithful jitterbug! Some claim these are a bit small or lack the sturdy hardware ,but I'm noticing a few new top water wobblers that are larger and built like a tank for saltwater striper fishing. Of particular note is the "Sea Fly" by lemiresplugworks.com


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Firetiger here too!


----------

